# What does "reconnect" mean?



## less_disgruntled (Oct 16, 2010)

Last damn post from me for a while, really. What does this word mean? I know what it means but I don't 'get' it. It seems like one of those words like "balance". My wife says it a lot. I read it here sometimes. But, like, what's the picture behind it? I keep seeing in my mind birds snuggling in a nest while someone plugs in a power cord, which, uh, doesn't really work.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

It means....ummmm....(thinking hard)....it means, you know....reconnecting - bringing things back together that have come apart?


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

My two pen'orth: 

It's emotional, verbal, communication-based repair, not physical, which may of course follow!


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

It's *really* making up after a fight, to the point that you're back to happy and past pissed.
For me it requires a hug, eye contact, and a smile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess every case is different, but I think it means life has happened, people/situations have changed, and for one reason or another it's time to rediscover who the other is, and rebuild a connection based on that. 

One of the biggest moments for this is when kids grow up to the point where they do not need so much attention. Often I think a couple finds themselves all of the sudden strangers... Parenthood, the business of life, causes us to miss things, and evey once in a while you have to take a moment to catch up on each other. That's all. Just like reconnecting with an old friend. We are often in transition without knowing it, and when you get to the other side of that, you are changed in some way. Doesn't mean bad at all. It can be fun as hell to reconnect, if you want it to be


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, for starters, reconnect implies there was a connection at one point in the past. 

For my husband and I, when we first met, I felt a connection to him, like I'd known him for a long time although we had just met & he has said the same. I would guess it has to do with having similar personalities and interests so we enjoy spending time together & talking whether it's about us or the news of the day. We read each other very well, moods and whatnot.

Over time, after we married, work, kids, finances began to take the forefront and we spent less and less time spending one on one time together. During that time, I felt disconnected emotionally.

We started a weekly date night....we usually go out to dinner but really it forces 'us' time. We also do house projects together, shop together just things we used to do independently (and still do sometimes) but the more alone time we have, the closer we are as a couple.


----------

